# Ship masters



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

I know this should ne on Looking for Old Shipmates forum,but I think I have a better chance on here.
Anyone know anything of the whereabouts of Tony Ireland,John Noyon and Eric Harvey Beetham all ex-Whitco masters?


----------



## Jardine (Oct 29, 2011)

alan ward said:


> I know this should ne on Looking for Old Shipmates forum,but I think I have a better chance on here.
> Anyone know anything of the whereabouts of Tony Ireland,John Noyon and Eric Harvey Beetham all ex-Whitco masters?


Would Tony Ireland be ex Blue Star?


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Eric Beetham.........bless me I served my time with Eric. Hope he is well...........


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Eric Beetham is well. I meet him now and again at the Kent Branch Sea Cadets and Marine Society District Committee.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Jardine said:


> Would Tony Ireland be ex Blue Star?


Yes,he and his wife bred old english sheepdogs,she brought one down to the Chrysantema in S`oton.I sailed with him twice very nice bloke.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike S said:


> Eric Beetham.........bless me I served my time with Eric. Hope he is well...........


were you in his band`The Ocean Ramblers`?We were together on the Chrysantema,he was in his early 30`s,the chief Engineer about 27 and I was 23,the mate was a very elderly 34 a great atmosphere of co-operation and mutual understanding,a love of ale helped.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

John Gurton said:


> Eric Beetham is well. I meet him now and again at the Kent Branch Sea Cadets and Marine Society District Committee.


If you see him again,remind him of the Chrysantema in 1973,he joined in HK replacing Tony Ireland and I was the Purser,we sailed togther for the rest of my time on her.One of the few ships I was really sorry to leave.A great master.


----------



## Jardine (Oct 29, 2011)

alan ward said:


> Yes,he and his wife bred old english sheepdogs,she brought one down to the Chrysantema in S`oton.I sailed with him twice very nice bloke.


Alan,
Do not wish to be pedantic but I believe the breed was Pyrenean Mountain Dogs. It is obviously the same man and no better way of confirmation.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

That`s correct,we were walking the dogs along the quay in s`oton,when a passerby made the same mistake`Sorry wrong paint`said Tony,I wonder where he is now


----------

